# [SOLVED] Cannot access network shares on Win 7



## DHK2

This network has a peer network with a mixture of Win 7, Vista and XP computers. The network problem I am having is with an XP computer that was able to access network shares on a Win 7 Pro (64-bit) computer yesterday, but cannot today. I tried repair steps that have worked for me in the past, but didn't today.
1. Rebooted.
2. Turned off Windows Firewall.
3. Re-ran the Network Setup Wizard and select turn on file and print sharing.
4. Changed IP configuration to choose NETBIOS over TCP/IP.
5. Uninstalled AV software.

Error Messages that I have been receiving:
1. When attempting to connect to a share on Win 7 PC: "Microsoft Windows Network: The specified server cannot perform the requested operation. The connection has not been restored."
2. When trying to view the computers in the workgroup: "Workgroup is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The specified server cannot perform the requested operation.
3. When using the command, "NET VIEW" from the command prompt: "System Error 58 has occurred.
4. Event Log: Browser error 8032. The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{06ECF93A-1B89-4FF4-923E-F3302EF95FE1}. The backup browser is stopping.

I did read an article on this forum that included a checklist for networking Windows machines with TCP/IP and I did verify that NETBIOS over TCPIP is set. With regard to Node type, it is listed as "unknown" on this PC.

Your assistance in this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot access network shares on Win 7*

Welcome to TSF,

Please create an Identical User Names and Passwords on all machines. 

You may also try accessing the shared files/folders by doing this:
Click on Start and type \\ComputerName\SharedFolderName then press enter after, you may also replace the Computer Name with an IP Address.

Please post an update.


----------



## DHK2

*Re: Cannot access network shares on Win 7*

It is working again, but I cannot explain why. I tested onsite before seeing your post. I unplugged/replugged the power; Restarted the PC and all services worked again. To be sure I did a cold shutdown, restarted and verified that all still worked.
FYI, I did create a user on the Win7 Pro 'server' with the same password as the XP user to avoid the password request popping up after every system restart. That was working fine before it inexplicably broke.

Many thanks for your reply. Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot access network shares on Win 7*

Alright, good to hear that all is sorted.

You're Welcome.


----------

